# Possible buy~ Quarter Horse yearling



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think he looks like he's going to sprout some wings and fly away- gorgeous little guy!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is very pretty. And I dont think theres to much on his confo that anybody could find much fault with. !! Very Pretty !! love him


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

His face is adorable! What are your plans with him?


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Probably some Western Pleasure and some Halter here and there, he has a VERY good pedigree

Scotches N Style


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

There is something about this guy that intrigues me. It's his eyes I think. His face is beautiful but his eyes show a depth to them. If he was in my area and I spotted him, I'd be taking a REAL serious look. *nod nod*


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

He is a big gorgeous boy! I know nothing about conformation or breeding...but he is breathtaking....like a pegasus or unicorn!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He's GORGEOUS. Buy him or I will. haha

And even for a yearling, though you said no confo critiques, he's packing some seriously pretty features. Swoon


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

What color was his dam, btw? I see daddy is perlino. His color is also very cool.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That snip is UTTERLY ADORABLE! Loved the badonka photos!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> What color was his dam, btw? I see daddy is perlino. His color is also very cool.


Im not sure, I think she was chestnut or dappled. But again, I. Just saw foal pictures and he was was with a chestnut and dappled horses. So they could be anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, I wasnt planning on doing this and I know what a lot of you are going to say... But one of my friends have said that since he is not yet gelded (the owner said she could geld him if I want to) he would make a good stud. See, ive worked with stallions before, but not one that ive chosen for breeding rights. Now if I did choose to, I would be no BYB. Again, it just crossed my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is very nice. I would consider him as a stud prospect. But you just never know. He would be a complete *** with a horrible work ethic as a 2 and 3 year. That'd be when I'd cut him.

But are you going to have the facilities to house him? The money to show him, train him/send him to a trainer if you aren't capable of higher training. Are you going to be able to collect and ship semen? There's a huge long list to go through before the final decision is made to cut a colt or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ everything above is exactly what I would consider. 

However, not going to lie, when I first saw his pics I was like, now /that/ is a potential colt to keep a stud. Of course all depending on temperament and the above stated considerations. 

He's really nice, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks a substantive little guy. My one nit pick on comformation is his very weak, almost snipey, jaw and nose. It is almost Arab looking and not in a good way. 

If not being gelded (and I would probably geld because proving a stud and showing/racing is soo bloody expensive) I would keep very close watch that his teeth and jaw are correct as he matures (doesn't become undershot). Any incorrectness he would face the knife. 

Other than that see how he matures. Good bone, Good coupling, nice shoulder, nicely balanced as as yearling for sure.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Over all as of now I like him. His pedigree is just OK not bad not "Oh my god" great. Keep him intact for now see how he trains up and shows and decide what you are going to do with him. If he does not prove himself out well then geld him. It is always easy to geld.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah.. Again, it was just a consideration..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Well! from a lot of thinking and planning, I can now officially call him mine! 

Now, im gonna need names, as the owner has called him "Chubs" which I really dont like...

So need some suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I vote calling him Pegasus. Lol.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha, I thought about Unicorn, and just calling him Uni for short. But I do really like Pegasus...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Romeo, especially if he is a stud. He is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

YAY!! He's pretty darned gorgeous. Congratulations! Keep us updated with pics please 

"Fly boy" and just call him Fly - But I'm all about the odd


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats! He looks very nicely put together, although I would echo what Elana said about his jaw if you continue to keep him as a stud prospect. It doesn't detract from his general yumminess... 

As for names, I'd suggest Fintan, Gwyn, or Orfeo. The first two are some variation on 'white' or 'whiteness' (Irish and Welsh respectively) and I just like Orfeo. Maybe it's the photos, but he does look pretty otherworldly...


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Couple of other suggestions - 
Orion 
Orbit
Altair
Aldebaran
Solaris or Polaris, they both shorten nicely to Solar or Polar. I prefer Polaris.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I have thought about Polaris... I like it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was going to suggest naming him after the pegasus from Hercules... but hen i realized his name was pegasus, haha i like it!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, bad news... As I went to go see him before picking him up, the owners daughter came out screaming and balling her head off. I think she was in her 30's, and she said that thats her horse and that I should... F off... Or she would call the cops, so I drove down the road, pulled over and called the owner. She said that she couldnt sell him anymore as her daughter doesnt want too. So im still waiting for my cheque for the payback from the horse. So ofcourse.. Im on the search for a horse, yet again..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, it must really suck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my! You would think that would have had been worked out prior! So sorry.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is really bad-I would get that check back ASAP. If they have already deposited it-you want CASH- not their check,get this non-transaction done with before starting another.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ugh, that was unexpected- do you have the sale in writing? Just to make sure you either get the horse or the money, I would be worried after that little show... That's really disappointing, I'm so sorry you were caught up in that!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

The only thing I had in writing was that if I didnt want him anymore, they would have the first bets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Stop payment on that check. Now.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Elana said:


> Stop payment on that check. Now.


Oh yeah ... don't waste any time on that.

I'm so sorry for the mess. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah.. I was looking so forward to it.. I got a halter, brushes etc.. For him..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

That stinks. Do you think it was a scam? Or do you think the daughter just freaked out? I hope you get your money back.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

The owner emailed me back and said she was sorry for the way her daughter acted.. I got my cheque, thank goodness..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, he was pretty. There are more like him, just keep searching!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

